# US Cellular SG3 won't take OTA upgrade to Jelly Bean



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi! My friend's brand new just out of the box SG3 won't install JB. It downloads, but won't install. I get an error message that says to contact a US Cellular rep. US Cellular had told her they would have to install JB the day she bought it. Anyone know why? I have a Verizon GNEX and I have never heard of such a policy! She has been back to US Cellular 3 times and they are always too busy!


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

First is it rooted?
Second if its not rooted try rebooting into recover and wiping cache and trying again. To get into recovery from the off position hold home+volume up+power.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Not rooted. She just got it a few days ago. I'll see her again in a few days and I'll try that. Not sure why US Cellular would tell her she had to bring it to the store for the upgrade. They also told her that the upgrade would wipe her sd card. I had never heard of such a thing unless you were unlocking the bootloader.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk HD


----------

